
Show HN: Health Wizz – Control your healthcare data - hellojason
https://www.healthwizz.com/
======
cmpb
I think this is a really neat idea, but I'm a little concerned about how they
store data.

>My health data is secure and private. Health Wizz does not share my data with
anyone. Period.

I get the feeling that I would interpret that claim differently than how they
mean it. I would expect that to mean that they either don't store my info on
their servers, or they e2e encrypt it such that only I (or anyone to whom I
give some access permissions) can access it. I.e., I would expect that Health
Wizz employees cannot access my health data, unless I specifically allow them
to.

But I'm sure that's not the case. At the very least it's not provably the case
that they can't access it - their word is really the only assurance.

Bottom line, if they're storing my data in an unencrypted form, or in an
encrypted form where they have the means to decrypt it, I'm a hack away from
having very personal details exposed.

------
hellojason
Not my project. I'm interested in something like this, but curious if anyone
knows more about this app or alternatives.

